# Apache 600



## johndo (Oct 16, 2017)

I have been thinking about a Apache 700, but just found a 2002 600 locally, that sounds good with low miles. The only thing apart from reduction in size is that it only has 2.0l engine, has it got enough power for this size of motorhome?
Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You don't indicate the weight!
My Tracker, 3500Kg, has been over most of the Swiss area passes and over most in Scandinavia with the 84BHP 2.0L engine and no trouble.
However, if the Apache is 4000KG I would be a bit wary depending on where you intend to visit in future.
HTH.


----------



## johndo (Oct 16, 2017)

its 3400kg and 115bhp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plenty if you drive sensibly and use the gearbox as it was intended, but it's no pass stormer.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No problem at all...Kevs bias he's a 2.8 man:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought my post was very unbiased, the 2.8Jtd/Hdi is the one to have in the older vans though > >


----------



## johndo (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the replys.
Still trying to get to hold of owners view.

Due to the weight the 600 will be below C1 Licence requirement.
Anything in particular I should be checking when I get to view?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Damp !!

Andy


----------

